
Ask HN: What newsletters do you read every day or week? - shovel
I first asked this question on HN 688 days ago https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9476097 and since then, email newsletters have only gained popularity.<p>...Calacanis has gone all in on Newsletters with Inside.com, TheHustle.co newsletter is disrupting news for millennials, and Ben Thompson&#x27;s paid Stratechery letter is making the 1,000 True Fans model work.<p>It seems that email will just keep on going.<p>Disclosure: I run Letterlist.com, which focuses on newsletter discovery. I ask because I&#x27;m obsessed with inbox publishing.
======
troycarlson
There are a handful that I actually look forward to reading:

My Quora Digest

Money Under 30 [0]

Strength Sensei [1]

[0] [https://www.moneyunder30.com/](https://www.moneyunder30.com/)

[1] [https://www.strengthsensei.com/](https://www.strengthsensei.com/)

------
Newbeginnings
Mostly Entrepreneurial newslettters

~~~
shovel
Any specifics? If you could only read one for the rest of 2017, what would it
be?

~~~
Newbeginnings
entreprenuer.com

